# Reducing FSH levels



## Chilli

Just wanted to share the results of my FSH testing with you as I know it's something us older ladies sometimes worry about. 

Back in June my level was 12 which isn't great, bit borderline but did concieve in september:growlmad:. 

Now, having read around a bit I also started taking maca root capsules and royal jelly every day, today I my levels were 9.6 which is loads better! I'm so pleased as now I feel I still have a bit more time on my side and I don't have to panic anymore... so if your levels are high I would give these a go...worked for me!


----------



## seoj

That's interesting? My FS said that some labs that aren't specifically testing for fertility purposes will vary on the levels a bit from month to month or even on the same blood draw. Mine were fine about back in June of 09, but now they are a bit high (14)- but both were from diff labs and at the hospital, not a FS Lab- so I'm going back in for additional testing with the FS Lab next cycle as they would be more accurate... along with some other tests to make sure all is OK for Clomid with IUI next cycle! 

That is great it helped ya ;) Best of luck hun!


----------



## mpepe32

Mine just came back at 9. Okay he said but I'm 35 so not great. Can I ask what macca is? I live in Canada, I wonder wheer I could get it and if there are any bad side effects to it? TIA and glad it worked for you!


----------



## Lucky4

Chilli said:


> Just wanted to share the results of my FSH testing with you as I know it's something us older ladies sometimes worry about.
> 
> Back in June my level was 12 which isn't great, bit borderline but did concieve in september:growlmad:.
> 
> Now, having read around a bit I also started taking maca root capsules and royal jelly every day, today I my levels were 9.6 which is loads better! I'm so pleased as now I feel I still have a bit more time on my side and I don't have to panic anymore... so if your levels are high I would give these a go...worked for me!

That's great news!! I am sure you will get bfp soon and no longer feeling time is running out will really help. Good luck for 2011 bfp


----------



## Chilli

Thanks girls!
mpepe - maca is a root product that comes from peru (same as my husband!!!) there is a whole thread about it somewhere on here but briefly - it is used to improve fertility in both men and women and comes in powder or capsules. I buy it online from this website https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/vmchk/maca.html. For sure you can get it too and at least you can use this link to find out more info. Good luck and let me know how you get on


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

THANKS Chili for the advise...

I am really worried bout my FSH, back in June my CD3 was 8 which is average but not great, then last month I got it done at CD3 and it was now 11.4 that same cycle I started Clomid at 50 mg from CD3-7 (I didnt start the Clomid until after the CD3 test drawn) now this month my CD3 FSH was 15.4 !!!! I am beside myself sad and have been all over this internet trying to find something just something that will lower the FSH, but everything suggests that you are only as good as your Highest FSH, so my FS said if its 8 one month then 15 the next... from now on you are considered a 15... i dont get it.. I really am losing all hope that I will ever have a baby bean. :(


----------



## Chilli

:hugs:ttc1st - Don't loose hope hun, there are so many stories of ladies with high FSH who go on on to have HHpgs. You WILL get there, it'll just take a bit longer for you than some others but you'll be a much better Mum for it because you'll treasure every moment:hugs:


----------

